# Weather Alert: Frost Advisory overnight



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/090511052132_frost_advisory_400x300_sfw.jpg" border="0" /PCLEVELAND -- The National Weather Service has issued a FROST ADVISORY overnight fornbsp;STRONGASHLAND, CRAWFORD, ERIE, HOLMES, HURON, LORAIN, MAHONING, MEDINA, OTTAWA, PORTAGE, RICHLAND, SANDUSKY, SENECA, STARK, SUMMIT, TRUMBULL AND WAYNE, CARROLL, COLUMBIANA AND TUSCARAWAS/STRONG until 9:00 AM Thursday morning./Pimg src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/ihfSLdGFRL8" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------

